# Skilled Migrant Category - English Test : Academic or General?



## dungrani (Sep 7, 2012)

Dear Expat members,

I have a doubt about whether Skilled Migrant Category requires IELTS Academic or General Test?

SM5.5 Minimum standard of English language for principal applicants

On the NZ immigration website it's mentioned that "Principal applicants under the Skilled Migrant Category meet the minimum standard of English if they provide a Test Report Form (no more than 2 years old at the time the application is lodged) from the International English Language Testing System (IELTS), showing they achieved an overall band score of at least 6.5 in the IELTS General or Academic Module."

Do anyone has migrated on the basis of Academic IELTS result?

Kindly suggest.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

It requires General (you can do Academic, but it more difficult and requires the same score).


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

As a requirement for Immigration only - Skilled Migrant category visa there is no specific test that you are instructed to complete.
It is one or the other, however, if for example you have a profession that also requires IELTS to gain registration to practise in NZ then you may have to pass the academic test over the general test.
As an example this is required for nurses. 
To register as a nurse in NZ you must have passed IELTS Academic. General is not sufficient.

If it is required for your profession then I suggest finding out the profession requirement before just opting to take the General test or you could end up taking them both (like my wife did).


----------



## dungrani (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks to both of you  my occupation falls under ICT. I will go for General Test.

Cheers!!


----------

